# General > Music >  *music recording classes & workshops*

## Studio66

*MUSIC RECORDING CLASSES & WORKSHOPS*
Over the last few months I've had a lot of people contacting me for advice on studio recording or home recording set-ups so Ive decided to start a weekly class on music recording for beginners.

If you are interested in learning about recording or for more information & prices, email AndyMusicUK@outlook.com

----------

